# those black plastic pots



## PoohBear (May 19, 2007)

What are you supposed to do with those black plastic pots that the plants come in? Should I cut off the pot before planting? If so, won't that fuzzy planting medium in the pot cause the plant to float up? Or am I supposed to tear away the fuzzy medium also?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Discard the pot. Peel away the rock wool that's attached around the plant roots. Then give the plants a light rinse and you're good to go.

-John N.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

To hijack this thread slightly I have a related question/query!

Has anyone found a use for the pots that plants come in? Being someone who NEVER throws anything away ('It may come in useful' seems to be my favourite phrase!) I have a stack of them! I have tried using them for propagating and found proper square T9 plant pots or modular trays far more convenient and have run out of ideas. I still keep collecting them though....


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

ed seeley said:


> To hijack this thread slightly I have a related question/query!
> 
> Has anyone found a use for the pots that plants come in? Being someone who NEVER throws anything away ('It may come in useful' seems to be my favourite phrase!) I have a stack of them! I have tried using them for propagating and found proper square T9 plant pots or modular trays far more convenient and have run out of ideas. I still keep collecting them though....


You can always try growing HC or some other plants emersed. Check out this thread and this article regarding using using leftover pots. I thought it was neat.

-John N.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe you could use them in your pond, Ed.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Kelley said:


> Maybe you could use them in your pond, Ed.


Hehe!!! I had a good chuckle at that Kelley as I've got to re-pot an arum lily (Zantedeschia) tomorrow as my koi have up-rooted it from it's 15l pot! I think they'd swallow the little pots!

I suppose I should use them to grow more plants in a greenhouse, I've just found 'proper' pots have had more success. Never really tried growing tropicals emerse yet though - I suppose that's what they're designed for!


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

If you are interested in a vivarium you can seal them into a handifoam background and plant broms into them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Why not just recycle them through your neighborhood recycle center?


----------

